# Last batch of Duck Calls



## winters98 (May 24, 2013)

So i felt like making a few calls , i had a few blanks of swirly walnut i wanted to what it looked like turned. 
And i had to make a back up butternut duck call . 

I like this style for some reason . any thoughts?


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 24, 2013)

beutiful calls any for trade ? duckman


----------



## SENC (May 24, 2013)

Very nice work! I particularly like the butternut shape. One thing you definitely need to add is a lanyard groove... personally I think every call needs one on both the barrel and the insert - nothing worse than losing part of a call in the drink!


----------



## JohnAtkins (May 25, 2013)

Good looking calls. I agree with SENC they need lanyard grooves.


----------

